# Other > Fun and games >  a) Tell me

## Suzi

Something about where you live - are there any traditions or customs which you could share?

----------


## Jaquaia

Pattie and chips can be found in all the chippys here! It's basically fried potato with fried potato! A pattie is mash seasoned with sage and onion, shaped and battered. They're absolutely lovely! And chip spice originated in Hull, it's a paprika based seasoning and absolutely lush!!!

----------

OldMike (23-03-19)

----------


## Paula

Im not sure its a tradition but, in the early 90s a statue was installed in the town centre. The gossip about its true form went round the town like wildfire and, despite regular threats to remove it in the first few years, it remains to this day and directions to any stranger will always start with walk past Wote Street Willy  :(rofl): . The artist tells us its meant to be: 

I was asked to design a sculpture to go in the position where a church once stood. That is why it took the form it did - in order to bring some peace and tranquillity to the hustle and bustle of the commercial centre there. It reflects the history of the area. There is a woman praying, which refers to the church, a Roman amphora water jar, reflecting nearby Silchester, and the post and lintel format of the piece relates to the standing stones and monoliths of Stonehenge. It is a monumental piece of granite and it forces people to think about their own mortality and spirituality. It is a calming, tranquil, static image."

Ill let you decide .......

----------


## Jaquaia

It's a willy!!!  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Yup, thats the general consensus  :O:  but its our willy and we love it!

----------


## OldMike

It's a bollard for mooring a boat/ship to the quay, if it was a willy where's the associated pair of balls, I rest my case  :(giggle):

----------

Paula (23-03-19)

----------


## ayesha

we have a pizza shop and a chip shop right next door to each other

litirally every afternoon/ evening the road from where we live is packed with people going to either the pizza shop or the chippy

(actually beyond that we have a co-op.), so in the evenings you're certainly not short of crowds

----------

Suzi (22-03-20)

----------


## Stella180

I live in a historic city, where the last battle of the English Civil war took place. We have fine porcelain, a famous fish sauce, and the home of composer Edward Elgar and it is this fine gentleman who has a statue placed opposite the cathedral. Most weekend, and pretty much the whole of freshers week, the drunken students will adorn said statue with a traffic cone hat. Yes I know I couldve given you some thing classy but no, I give you Elgars traffic cone hat. 

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4855922

----------

Suzi (22-03-20)

----------

